# I guess I'm officially off my rocker now...



## CourtneyAndCarl (Oct 25, 2012)

Got Carl an ID tag... then I figured he needed a collar too. Did you know they make collars this small!?












And since it was a double sided tag, here's the back:


----------



## wellington (Oct 25, 2012)

Your right, you are off your rocker That is too darn cute


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Oct 25, 2012)

I want to get one!!!!!


----------



## Alan RF (Oct 25, 2012)

Ha ha this made me laugh! I think you wont lose your tort with that on!


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Oct 25, 2012)

Lol! Love it!


----------



## DanieltheAnvil (Oct 25, 2012)

hahaha Amazing! you have such a big heart... You can just tell.


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Oct 25, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Oct 25, 2012)

Alan RF said:


> Ha ha this made me laugh! I think you wont lose your tort with that on!



Because he refuses to move when it's on more than anything 




DanieltheAnvil said:


> hahaha Amazing! you have such a big heart... You can just tell.



Well actually, based on his facial expression in that last picture, Carl would really like to turn me in for animal abuse


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Oct 25, 2012)

Lol that is so cute!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## Mjdeisher (Oct 25, 2012)

I want to put one of those key finders on Paul...so I can just press a button and it will make noise in case I think he's lost... Then thought the noise might be a bit to much for him... Haha


----------



## sibi (Oct 25, 2012)

That's really funny. I was just looking at a new collar for my lil dog, and came across one that looked just like that...tiny small. I should have bought it, cause, I'm off my rocker too


----------



## mainey34 (Oct 25, 2012)

That's too funny...but I would think once he started walking, it would fall off?


----------



## LaLa (karla) (Oct 25, 2012)

Very cute


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 25, 2012)

mainey34 said:


> That's too funny...but I would think once he started walking, it would fall off?


----------



## l0velesly (Oct 25, 2012)

Carl's too cute! 

I wish they would invent tortoise collars so we could take them on walks


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 25, 2012)

lushcious said:


> Carl's too cute!
> 
> I wish they would invent tortoise collars so we could take them on walks


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Oct 26, 2012)

lushcious said:


> Carl's too cute!
> 
> I wish they would invent tortoise collars so we could take them on walks



I also think Carl is pretty cute, although I think he was attempting to give his biggest "shamed" looks in these photos 

How would a tortoise collar even work? haha! I can picture it now...


----------



## Alan RF (Oct 27, 2012)

It could be worse I watched a film last night on Sky and there was a tortoise on covered in diamonds and rubies....poor thing! rubbish film anyway


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Oct 27, 2012)

Alan RF said:


> It could be worse I watched a film last night on Sky and there was a tortoise on covered in diamonds and rubies....poor thing! rubbish film anyway



Was it Brideshead Revisited?


----------



## testtudude (Oct 27, 2012)

Speaking of walking your tort, has anyone seen the video of Newman the Sulcata? Priceless! Just YouTube Newman and tortoise. Worth it!!


----------



## kathyth (Oct 27, 2012)

Really cute!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Oct 28, 2012)

testtudude said:


> Speaking of walking your tort, has anyone seen the video of Newman the Sulcata? Priceless! Just YouTube Newman and tortoise. Worth it!!



Haha, that was awesome. I like how he pretty much knows exactly which way to go


----------



## Zamric (Oct 28, 2012)

if you get him moving fast enough, it will just "Meld In" like WalkingRocks did! 

You should see this guy MOVE!


----------



## l0velesly (Oct 29, 2012)

Zamric said:


> if you get him moving fast enough, it will just "Meld In" like WalkingRocks did!
> 
> You should see this guy MOVE!



LOL I can see his trail marks!


----------

